# Going charter fishing on Lake Erie? Bring your passport; Your say



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Rick Ungar's charter fishing service promises a great time on Lake Erie. But there's a catch-- and it's not freshwater fish. It's the Homeland Security Department's new anti-terrorism rules.

More...


----------

